# Eye Boogers and Heavy Shedding



## rottieruff (Jul 2, 2010)

Sounds like a good name for a really bad punk band... Anyways, Abby has been having some slightly yellowish/greenish stringy eye booger junk for the past couple of weeks. It is mostly in her right eye. Not a ton but enough to have to clean up if I notice it. She doesn't seem bothered with it like she doesn't rub her eyes. She was on antibiotics for a bad respiratory thing (parainfluenza and mycroplasma) and I noticed this starting shortly after the antibiotic treatment so I thought the antibiotics might have started whatever this is. 

In addition, she is shedding pretty heavy right now. She has been eating Nature's Recipe Lamb and Rice and we have been slowly starting to switch to Blue Buffalo Life Protection Chicken and Rice Adult for the past two weeks. We are now starting to go 50/50 with both.

BTW, Abby is fully alert, energetic, happy, and no signs of any other illness. She had her blood workup done when we resuced her a couple of months ago and nothing unusual.

So... any ideas? Allergies? Something new from the antibiotics? Anything we can try over the counter? She's already cost us a fortune in vet bills since we have had her (devoured a bone and was coughing and vommiting - emergency vet, 2 upper respiratory infections). She's worth every penny and I will take her to the vet for this as well if the consensus is to go.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Maybe she has a sinus infection? Sometimes if people get resp infections they also get sinus/eye infections.


----------



## rottieruff (Jul 2, 2010)

Looked up the symptoms of sinus infections in dogs and she doesn't really match the symptoms other than some mild eye boogers. When she was sick with her upper respiratory infection she had profuse nasal discharge and bad coughing but no eye discharge. The nasal discharge and coughing have stopped after she took the antibiotics. After the antibiotics the eyeboogers started!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I have had dogs get sinus infections and the only symptom was drainage in the eyes. Right now I have a pup with a sinus infection and same thing just green boogers in the eyes. Nasal discharge is common but it still could be a sinus infection without it. That would be my guess or possibly and eye infection but with that you would see irritation in the eye.

Shedding is common with rescue dogs how old is she and I will elaborate more?


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Many times dogs can get eye boogers from antibotic exspecially since you stated she was on them for a upper respiratory problem. I would truly not worry about them. If she starts to rub her eyes alot and shaking her head then I would start to worry 

About the shedding can be from the antibotics to the food you had her one to her body going to a shedding period. 

All not to worry about at this time..


----------



## rottieruff (Jul 2, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> I have had dogs get sinus infections and the only symptom was drainage in the eyes. Right now I have a pup with a sinus infection and same thing just green boogers in the eyes. Nasal discharge is common but it still could be a sinus infection without it. That would be my guess or possibly and eye infection but with that you would see irritation in the eye.
> 
> Shedding is common with rescue dogs how old is she and I will elaborate more?


Thats interesting about the shedding and rescue dogs. She's about 1 1/2 years old. I really would like you to elaborate!

Do you have your pup on an antibiotic for the sinus infection?

Thanks for the info.


----------



## rottieruff (Jul 2, 2010)

geisthexe said:


> Many times dogs can get eye boogers from antibotic exspecially since you stated she was on them for a upper respiratory problem. I would truly not worry about them. If she starts to rub her eyes alot and shaking her head then I would start to worry
> 
> About the shedding can be from the antibotics to the food you had her one to her body going to a shedding period.
> 
> All not to worry about at this time..


No rubbing eyes of head shaking. Hope the shedding stops soon! Little white hairs everywhere! I do have to say it's better than my last dog, my rott. There were black hairs and hairballs everywhere!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

YEah I have him on clavamox but maybe wait like deb said to see if it clears up in a week. It is heavy discharge or just a little?

Rescue dogs tend to blow a lot of coat because most times they were eating crappy food. Once you put them on a good food then the healthy coat comes in and they shed all the dead old coat. I have seen this happen all the time with rescues so once it is done the shedding should stop. You can give a bath with a good oatmeal shampoo for dogs and get a furminator type brush and take out a lot, you may have to brush daily for a while but it should get better.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

??? Are dogs not supposed to have eye boogers??


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

k8nkane said:


> ??? Are dogs not supposed to have eye boogers??


Dogs can get eye boogers but they should be like yours basically a clear in color. Not a yellow or greenish color but this does not always mean they are sick.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh, okay, good. Cause Kane has monstrous eye boogers almost every morning, but they're always that basically clear color.


----------



## rottieruff (Jul 2, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> YEah I have him on clavamox but maybe wait like deb said to see if it clears up in a week. It is heavy discharge or just a little?
> 
> Rescue dogs tend to blow a lot of coat because most times they were eating crappy food. Once you put them on a good food then the healthy coat comes in and they shed all the dead old coat. I have seen this happen all the time with rescues so once it is done the shedding should stop. You can give a bath with a good oatmeal shampoo for dogs and get a furminator type brush and take out a lot, you may have to brush daily for a while but it should get better.


Totally makes sense. We have a furminator. My husband's areospace company was bought out by the company that owns furminator. Funny thing is that furminator is the highest profiting company of all the companies that they own. That thing is amazing. When we used it on our rott there would be enough hair for another dog. Never really thought about using it on Abby since her coat is so short. Will give it a try. Will also give it another week or so on the eye booger thing. Thanks for your help.


----------

